

Ask HN: Tech Down South? - floppydisk

I'm strongly considering making a lifestyle move by vacating the greater DC metropolitan region and moving back South. That said, I'd like to move to a city with a vibrant / growing tech community with lots of small and growing companies; this is where I'm running into a hiccup. Besides Austin, TX what other cities in the deep south (Florida, South Carolina, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, Texas) possess decent tech communities and where would be a good place to get some info about what's happening there (even for Austin)?<p>Scanning the last couple of Who's Hiring threads, I didn't see much outside of Austin and doing some cursory scans on job boards didn't turn up anything promising outside some megacorp positions here and there so I thought I'd tap the HN hive mind for leads. I'm not looking for a specific position yet, but would like to get a feeler for which metropolitan areas to start taking a closer look at.
======
srehnborg
What kind of work are you looking for?

You mentioned that you were looking for a Vibrant / growing tech community. I
think you need to check out both Raleigh and Durham, North Carolina.

Both are really great areas to live, work, and play. They offer great
communities with lots of small and growing companies. Both places are up and
coming as well, so you have the ability to shape it's future in a bigger way
than somewhere already established.

Links to take a closer look.

<http://triangletechtalk.com/>

<http://www.exitevent.com/>

<http://www.americanunderground.com>

<http://www.hubraleigh.com/>

<http://www.rtp.org/>

Feel free to email me at my username @ gmail.com if you'd like to talk
further.

~~~
srehnborg
Actually, here is another good link of when Techcrunch toured Atlanta,
Raleigh/Durham, Savannah, and Greenville, SC.

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/16/southeast-meetup-tour-
wrap-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/16/southeast-meetup-tour-wrap-up-a-
week-in-pictures-and-videos/)

------
brudgers
Huntsville has one of the highest rates of Phd's per capita in the U.S.
Originally, this was due to the space program - and to a lesser extent TVA.

These days, much of the technology sector is defense oriented. That may or may
not make it attractive.

What it lacks is a first class university. On the other hand, there's the
Rocket City Rednecks.

~~~
thejteam
I've done a fair amount of travel to Huntsville for work and it seems like a
really pleasant and livable city.

The summer heat is tough, not significantly worse than DC, but constant.

------
thisisdallas
I haven't specifically looked into this but I have seen Atlanta pop up several
times when discussing tech scenes in the south. As far as Texas is concerned,
Austin is going to be your best bet if you are looking for a startup job. For
the most part, it looks like the majority of jobs in the bigger cities are for
larger businesses running a .net stack or php.

------
rosstamicah
There is tons of stuff going on down here in South Florida. Best place to get
it all in one shot is The Miami Herald's Starting Gate:
<http://miamiherald.typepad.com/the-starting-gate/>

------
joeschindel
I am from the DC area originally and after the past 4 years of college in
Illinois I am ready to move south. I have found several opportunities in the
Charlotte metro area. It has southern charm but is a growing city.

------
codewright
Atlanta, Florida, Triangle.

Tech won't positively _invade_ your life like it does here in the Bay Area but
you'll be able to find people in the industry.

------
japhyr
There is a coworking space in Myrtle Beach you might want to check out.

<http://coworkmyr.com/>

------
gregcohn
I found some interesting stuff happening in Atlanta last time I had occasion
to visit -- Startup Riot, Startup Weekend, etc.

------
thejteam
I'll echo a few others and say definitely look at the Research Triangle Park
area of North Carolina.

------
amorphid
I've noticed several startup and consulting companies in Florida, especially
Orlando.

------
abr0414
RTP in the Raleigh/Durham area.

------
warmwaffles
Small start up community is here in San Antonio

~~~
6thSigma
+1. Check out geekdom.com I've heard good things but haven't had a chance to
check it out.

------
pebb
AirWatch

